# looking for some one who knows brackish



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

If you keep a brackish tank could you pm me a help get me started in the right dierection. Thanks all.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

A new venture Charley? What are you planning to keep?

I have salt and FW, but nothing in between, although a few of the salt basics are probably the same for brackish.

The first thing I would do is go and buy yourself a good refractometer. I understand that the brackish levels can be very picky, so a refractometer is a wonderful investment. I tried the swing arm thing when I first started salt and it wasn't even a week before I decided that wasn't going to cut it for me.

I also believe that cycling a tank can be more time consuming with brackish, so if I understand correctly, it's best to take it pretty slow.

PS, I'm not adding all that much useful info so I'm just posting here instead of a PM.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This link may help... http://badmanstropicalfish.com/brackish/brackish.html

In the future I to would like to try my hand at a brackish tank. Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

hey trenac thanks for link it real has got me started in the right direction. I am going to try and raise nerite snails for those of us that want them here. So if anyone has any great info on horned nerites, (this one is pretty cool black with gold band stripes). I know it will lay eggs like crazy so lets hope they will hatch.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Snowhillbilly, if you say hello on Badman's look for Cindy. She really knows her stuff when it comes to brackish tanks. If I remember correctly she is the mod of that section. 

Erin


----------

